# Persian: bedruud



## marrish

Greetings,


There is a recent Googoosh song which has the words ''be iin zuudii naguu bedruud'' or as written elsewhere (a no-no word here) nagoo bedrood.

Could you please tell me if this word, bedruud is a colloquial word? What does it mean? Are there other forms of it?


Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> There is a recent Googoosh song which has the words ''be iin zuudii naguu bedruud'' or as written elsewhere (a no-no word here) nagoo bedrood.
> 
> Could you please tell me if this word, bedruud is a colloquial word? What does it mean? Are there other forms of it?
> 
> Thanks for your assistance.



ba-iin zuudii na-guu "ba-daruud"

Don't say "goodbye" so soon!!

ba-daruud = ba-salaam...with salaam

So, the person is going and as he/she goes is saying "daruud". That's how I am understanding this.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> ba-iin zuudii na-guu "ba-daruud"
> 
> Don't say "goodbye" so soon!!
> 
> ba-daruud = ba-salaam...with salaam
> 
> So, the person is going and as he/she goes is saying "daruud". That's how I am understanding this.


Yes, this is the meaning I took. Did you mean to write _duruud_?


----------



## darush

بدرود=خدا حافظ 

​Bedruud: pure and poetic Farsi word for 'goodby', usually when leaving some one and no hope to see them again.


----------



## marrish

darush said:


> بدرود=خدا حافظ
> 
> ​Bedruud: pure and poetic Farsi word for 'goodby', usually when leaving some one and no hope to see them again.


Perfect, I had a liking for this word as soon as I heard it! My question is : isn't there any vowel between d and r?


----------



## fdb

The Western Persian (Tehrani) pronunciation is _dar__ūd. _The classical Persian pronunciation is _dar__ōdh_ “health”._ badr__ōdh _is contracted from _ba dar__ōdh._


----------



## Qureshpor

fdb said:


> The Western Persian (Tehrani) pronunciation is _dar__ūd. _The classical Persian pronunciation is _dar__ōdh_ “health”._ badr__ōdh _is contracted from _ba dar__ōdh._


fdb, is the "dh" for a "zaal"?


----------



## fdb

Yes, the old spelling is دروذ


----------



## marrish

fdb said:


> The Western Persian (Tehrani) pronunciation is _dar__ūd. _The classical Persian pronunciation is _dar__ōdh_ “health”._ badr__ōdh _is contracted from _ba dar__ōdh._


Very enlightening indeed. I don't know why but I've known this word to be duruud/doruud.

You have mentioned the contraction. Are you aware of any other instances where there is an elision of a vowel?


----------



## darush

fdb said:


> The Western Persian (Tehrani) pronunciation is _dar__ūd. _The classical Persian pronunciation is _dar__ōdh_ “health”._ badr__ōdh _is contracted from _ba dar__ōdh._



Sir fdb, I'm from Tehran(don't care my location, it suggests an marine animal!) and we pronounce _bedr__ūd _and _dor__ūd_( goodby and hello respectively). As far as I know _dor__ūd _is _do+r__ūd, do=two _and  _r__ūd_ is 'health' or 'happiness'.


----------



## darush

marrish said:


> Perfect, I had a liking for this word as soon as I heard it! My question is : isn't there any vowel between d and r?


No any vowel, marrish SaaHib.


----------



## fdb

It is from Middle Persian _dr__ōd_, and cognate with Avestan _druuat__āt-_ ‘health’. In New Persian it takes an epenthetic vowel in the first syllable, which disappears again after _ba_. Whether this is –a- or –u- is not a big issue. But it has nothing to do with the number "two".


----------



## marrish

darush said:


> No any vowel, marrish SaaHib.


Thanks for the confirmation, aaqaa-ye-darush.


----------



## darush

darush said:


> As far as *I* *know* _dor__ūd _is _do+r__ūd, do=two _and  _r__ūd_ is 'health' or 'happiness'.



*From a Farsi etymology TV **program.*


----------



## fdb

I am really happy to hear that there is an etymology programme on Persian television.


----------



## Qureshpor

fdb said:


> Yes, the old spelling is دروذ


Thank you. I appreciate your reply.


----------



## Treaty

fdb said:


> It is from Middle Persian _dr__ōd_, and cognate with Avestan _druuat__āt-_ ‘health’. In New Persian it takes an epenthetic vowel in the first syllable, which disappears again after _ba_. Whether this is –a- or –u- is not a big issue. But it has nothing to do with the number "two".



Although I've rarely heard _dar__ū__d_ (in fact, by non-Tehranis), its pronunciation has already changed to simpler _dor__ū__d_ as _o_ and _ū_ are close to each other. 

What about its PIE root? Is it related to _dru_- (truth) or _kail_- (health, via initial _k/h_ to _d_ conversion) or is it directly derived from _deru_- (tree)?


----------



## fdb

Yes, it is probably from the IE “true” word, *druH-, which some scholars do connect with the “tree” word *doru- (Persian _d__ār_, by Brugmann’s law).


----------

